# Scarlett Johansson und Sean Penn getrennt



## Q (6 Juni 2011)

Liebes-Aus für Scarlett Johansson und Sean Penn:


Nach nur wenigen Monaten hätten sich die beiden US-Schauspieler getrennt. Insider zufolge hat es am deutlichen Altersunterschied gelegen. Freunde des Paares versichern, die Trennung sei freundschaftlich vonstatten gegangen.


Scarlett Johansson und Sean Penn haben sich getrennt, will die US-Zeitschrift „People“ von einer nicht genannten Quelle erfahren haben. Einen Trennungsgrund nannte der Insider nicht. Freunden des Schauspielerpaares zufolge sei die Trennung jedoch freundschaftlich abgelaufen. Die Pressesprecher von Scarlett Johansson und Sean Penn wollten den Bericht des Blattes nicht kommentieren.


​ Die Gerüchte um Scarlett Johansson und Sean Penn kühlen seit Wochen nicht ab. Einige Bilder lieferten genügend Diskussionsstoff: So war Sean Penn zu seiner Filmhttp://www.lifego.de/filme/premiere von „The Tree of Life“ beim Filmfestival in Cannes ohne seine Scarlett Johansson erschienen, während die 26-Jährige und der zweifache Oscar-Preisträger („Milk“) waren wiederholt gemeinsam fotografiert worden, hatten ihre Beziehung aber nie offiziell bestätigt.


Na, wer macht sich denn nun wieder Hoffungen?


----------

